# put a little Star Wars in your Pumpkin



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a new project for the year. Combined 2 of my favorite things, Star Wars and Halloween. This thing has flashing lights, glowing black light diorama scenes, space ships, and it plays a custom star wars soundtrack with movie line underlays.










video here

HPIM5580_zpsdc70e947.mp4 Video by kprimm_photos | Photobucket


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

From one star wars nerd to another, that's great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Star Wars - what a fun display this is!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Fun idea. I also really like the stand, they are going to look like they are floating in the dark.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Live long and prosper...I enjoyed the Star wars movies too. Beam me up!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

These are great!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

My daughter would go nuts over this. They look Great!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job! I see the force was with you!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Very cool, My brothers, one of my cousins, and I all did Star Wars jack-o-lanterns a few years ago at a Halloween party. We had a death star, storm trooper, R2-D2, and Darth Vader. The Vader pumpkin I carved serves as my Avatar here on the forums. Your pumpkins look a lot better than ours did. Ours were not good enough to take pictures in the light, but when it got dark and the candles were lit most of the defects were hidden and they looked pretty good.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty fine Star Wars display


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

They are really cool. Good job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. When I first looked at this thread, I didn't see the black stands being used to hold up the pumpkins and I thought "How did he get those to float like that? What a cool effect!":jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Funny ... I carved a Wookiee the other year ... love Star Wars! Nice job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is very cool! Who doesn't love Star Wars!


----------

